
Perlish Lisp - soundsop
http://cybertiggyr.com/perlish/
======
pjonesdotca
It's nice to see someone working on a project like this. As a personal
project, I've been spending the last month or so porting my favourite Ruby
methods to Scheme.

Mostly as a way to occupy my time with my iPaq while waiting in line.

------
mahmud
Even better, Lisp Flavored Erlang: A lispy syntax for erlang:

<http://github.com/rvirding/lfe/tree/master>

Epic! :-)

------
jongraehl
Anyone who thinks a code-level matching function is easier to understand than
regexps* doesn't understand regexps.

* for those tasks which really are regular, of course

~~~
pjonesdotca
"Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll use regular
expressions." Now they have two problems."

Jamie Zawinski

